# Low Key shots of Chesdin and Denali



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

My husband and I are just getting into photography and tried experimenting with some low key shots of our dogs. Enjoy!









Denali 









Denali









Chesdin


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

A few more









Chesdin









Chesdin









Denali


----------



## jinnyretr0 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the very last shot of Denali. The oh so familiar "low head tilt-eyes looking up". Adorable!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Jinny!

Chesdin was a much better poser - he would sit there all night but Denali not so much


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

i love that last shot!!
i might want to puppyknap denali, i think he would fit in well with my husky pack


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Denali is very wolfy! And look at those gorgeous eyes!! Chesdin is really handsome too!!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

princesstiffany said:


> i love that last shot!!
> i might want to puppyknap denali, i think he would fit in well with my husky pack


haha! Thanks  



Michiyo-Fir said:


> Denali is very wolfy! And look at those gorgeous eyes!! Chesdin is really handsome too!!


Ya he is super wolfy - people ask us all the time if he has wolf in him - based on his personality i would say no but who knows!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are really good pictures, and I love your dogs


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Beautiful dogs and pictures too! What kind of camera are you using? (I'm always curious lol)


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Yom, these are stunning shots. Love them!! Denali is a favorite of mine - what a great subject. Chesdin is really beautiful too!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Both are gorgeous! Definitely need to see more of them, love the last shot.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> Beautiful dogs and pictures too! What kind of camera are you using? (I'm always curious lol)


Thank you!

We have a Nikon D40  We just got it about a month ago and love it!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

yom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We have a Nikon D40  We just got it about a month ago and love it!
> 
> My husband said I need to post his favorite one too...


Awesome I love Nikons.  Great cameras- I have a D60.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

nekomi said:


> Yom, these are stunning shots. Love them!! Denali is a favorite of mine - what a great subject. Chesdin is really beautiful too!


Thanks so much Nekomi!



Hallie said:


> Both are gorgeous! Definitely need to see more of them, love the last shot.


Thank you!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

yom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We have a Nikon D40  We just got it about a month ago and love it!


I got the same DSLR in May. I haven't been able to upload the pics on here tho cause it says there to big. How do you get your pictures up here mine are always small boxes, And on your camera what quality and size do you take the pictures in to upload them to the site?


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

apoirier594 said:


> I got the same DSLR in May. I haven't been able to upload the pics on here tho cause it says there to big. How do you get your pictures up here mine are always small boxes, And on your camera what quality and size do you take the pictures in to upload them to the site?


We upload our pics to Smugmug and then copy the medium sized link pic and add the image (IMG) code. Or you can upload your pic to photobucket and resize it so its not huge - hope that helps!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful photos! Very well taken. The last pic of Denali, he looks soo sad, lol. I love the 2nd pic of Denali, love the angle and position. Oh, I just can't wait till I get my camera! Seeing your pics and hearing of your camera made me that much more anxious.  Right now I'm focusing my moneys on paying off my car. Woo! Soon to be no more car payments. (It had better not start to break down, lol!) But right after the car, I'll be getting a Nikon D90. Right now I only have my Nikon N65 film camera.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

So we got an umbrella which helps with the lighting. Just wanted to post a few more pics


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Denali's eyes are so gorgeous! His blue eye is so icy.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

That last one (first batch) of Denali is stunning!


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

your boys are so handsome!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks so much Sizzledog and Tiffany!


----------



## apoirier594 (Aug 30, 2009)

amazing, and he looks amazing, I just love your dog.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

I love the shots. I was wondering about the light source you used?


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm also wondering about your lighting setup- I would love to take shots like these sometime, but have no idea how!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

Zeiff and StarfishSaving - 

We did it in our living room with all the lights off and a black bed sheet in the background. We have the Nikon D40 and used the SB 600 speedlight flash into a photo umbrella. We used 1/4 power flash and were about 4 ft away from Denali. The umbrella was about 3 ft above the dog. 

PS here is a link to all our low key pics:
http://markley.smugmug.com/Animals/Los-Perros-con-Strobe/10097439_sy3Fi/1/720253969_URbVy


----------



## adya (Jul 18, 2009)

yom said:


> My husband and I are just getting into photography and tried experimenting with some low key shots of our dogs. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE YOUR DOGS!! DENALI...to hollywood!CHESDIN,YOU ARE GREAT AMONG GREATEST! This dog of yours is so full of love,is a so tender loving being that actually enjoys DENALI "show" A mature soul...A big hug for them!!!!!!


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Love them! When can I pay you to take pictures of my monsters?? lol


----------



## mintesa (Mar 30, 2008)

wow great shots!


----------



## Alex927 (Nov 2, 2009)

yom said:


> So we got an umbrella which helps with the lighting. Just wanted to post a few more pics


awesome 

nice work yom.


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Love them! When can I pay you to take pictures of my monsters?? lol


If you guys are ever in Cali


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, north or south? I have family in Huntington Beach, and over the summer we got married on Laguna Beach...I do love California...if cost of living wasn't so high, I don't think we would have come home <3


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

We are in northern Cali - in the bay area so not that close to huntington beach. Ya it costs WAY to much to live here - hence we rent and probably will be forever LOL


----------

